# Marklin-LGB Items Announced but later cancelled or not produced



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just posted a list of LGB items that were announced but never produced on the database;
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3814

Could any one let me know if there are any errors or if there are other items in that category.

I often get queries about some of these items and after a lot of digging find out that the item was never manufactured - this way the item will come up in a search of the data base and people can answer their own question.

Knut


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut, 
2011 saw an LGB D&RGW Mogul announced (wood burning stack) but later cancelled. Sure would like to see MORE Rio Grande items issued by Marklin/LGB!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Ted, 

I added the Mogul, LGB 26196 and four more cars to the list - 42621, 42791, 43624 and 47919. 

Knut


----------

